# Peptide Pros Cialis



## Magical (Jun 11, 2015)

Im a long time fan of GWP, but since they have called it quits I needed to venture out for something new. I heard good reviews on Peptide Pros so I figured why not?
Pros
1. Ordered the Cialis and it was cheap as hell
2. The order showed 2 days later.
3. The contents of the package were nicely wrapped.
4. The vials themselves are nice. Glass vials with nice labels.
5. Took 30mg and was happy with the results.
Cons
1. Not a fan of the dropper, but I have more oral syringes around the house than I know what to do with.
2. The liquid tastes terrible. I mean fuking disgusting. (Rotten vegetables and diesel)

Summary
The pros obviously outweigh the cons, I can def deal with the taste and the old ladys happy and shit


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 11, 2015)

I have some stane, c, and other stuff bottles from them sitting in my fridge for a while now.
I've just started their stane today (was running ADC before) and will give my feedback in a few weeks but I agree 100% with your comments.
Great service and cheap, the dropper is not graduated, making it pretty useless, and God, that taste!


----------



## snake (Jun 11, 2015)

Magical,

I'm in the same boat. Loved GWP! Glad you're willing to go first; I'll hold the light!


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 11, 2015)

Orals don't have to taste bad.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 11, 2015)

I bought some Anastrozole from the pros. I'm getting used to it but before it was worse than 151


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mix a little bit of mio or soemthing in there to help the taste


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 11, 2015)

Now we just gotta get you down with the PT-141 bruh!! Glad you like the stuff tho. The stuff I'm taking now tastes worse. Im almost about to tap out on bar because of the solution lol


----------



## Dumass (Jun 11, 2015)

Good to know.  I miss GWP too


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2015)

Dumass said:


> Good to know.  I miss GWP too



We don't miss you Rumpy


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> We don't miss you Rumpy



And it's a homerun, right outta the park......


----------



## Magical (Jun 12, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Now we just gotta get you down with the PT-141 bruh!! Glad you like the stuff tho. The stuff I'm taking now tastes worse. Im almost about to tap out on bar because of the solution lol



Main I told you I dont fuks with peptides lol!


----------



## Armyguy198036 (Feb 28, 2017)

I know it's an older thread and it's my first post but wanted to help. I ordered peptide pros liquid Cialis. First dose was 15 mg. Two days later a full 30mg. Then two days later another 30mg. Either they are way under dosing or bunk. I've used other peptides online and they were gtg. Just wanted to help.


----------

